# Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos''Maingano'' or not?



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i bought a trio of Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos''Maingano'' and one of the females looks different than any other one i have or have seen.i think its a Melanochromis chipokae male but thats just a wild guess.i want to bring the fish back to where i got it ,but i want to be as sure as i can that i was not sold a maingano








picture isn't that clear but you can see the other female behind the unknown.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

maybe this will help: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=764


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It might be a hybrid of Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos ''Maingano'', or maybe after a few generations of being bred in captivity they start to look unnatural. Problems with them looking diffferent is not unusual, people are not sure if they are hybrids or inbred or what.

Not a Chipokae or Northern Blue (which is not a common fish anyway)... the mouth is Johanni like, not bigger like a Chipokae


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

im worried about the yellow in the fins.i don't think mainganos are supposed to have yellow trimmed fins.looks alot like that steve_58 just little lighter.thx
i should mention the tail was almost gone when i got him and hasn't fully grown back yet.so it probably will look like different body type in future.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

These were sold as F1's though weren't they? They certainly don't look like they are supposed to.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

other then the yellow fins that loosk liek a maingano female


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

no they weren't sold as f1's but they were sold as mainganos and not some hybred of them.i am very picky about my fish.especially if im breeding them.so im just gonna bring the trio back to the guy i got them from.thats what you get when you buy fish in a parking lot.lmao


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Agree.
Dunno exactly what they are but I would not be happy with them.
They do not look all that healthy or like I think they should.
Be nice "you catch more fly's with sugar than vinegar"
And it may be a genuine error.
Not breeders IMO.
If you can get your money back.
I reckon bargains rarely are bargains. But they do exist even in car parks. :wink:


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

well when i got the one in question it was in the bag with another female and it looked like ****.fins were torn and tathered.tail was pretty much all gone.i am going to bring them back but i wanted to be sure i wasn't being a jerk.i had a trio from another guy and they are amazing.thats what made me like them so much.so i just went and bought another trio off him and i had females holding within a week. i agree that there not worthy of being bred.i don't even want to resell them on my own cause then i look bad for selling the wrong type of fish as stated.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

joker4466 said:


> i don't even want to resell them on my own cause then i look bad for selling the wrong type of fish as stated.


Well put and the biggest prob we all have.
Be nice and try and get your money back from the seller. You can tell a lot about em from their attitude to returns. Happy and with good grace (customer is always right and if it is a good fish it is easy to re sell) or just another jerk out to make a bit of cash quick.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

.....


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

Alisonj said:


> .....


can't stay away from me can you.this site now to?


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

thx to all of you for your replies.i have spoken to the guy,he was very understanding.and he has agreed to take back the mainganos trio i got off him.imo just an honest mistake cause all the other fish i have gotten off him have been really nice and healthy.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

thx to all of you for your replies.i have spoken to the guy,he was very understanding.and he has agreed to take back the mainganos trio i got off him.imo just an honest mistake cause all the other fish i have gotten off him have been really nice and healthy.


----------

